# Anybody have any experience with a Sigma 24mm F2.8 Super Wide II?



## Idaho21 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am considering purchasing this lens. Any of you use it or have used it in the past? What did you think? I found one for $145. If I buy it, I will be using it on my a200.


----------



## AlexColeman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, but just know that is not wide. It is an average lens with the crop factor. Look at the classic 50 or a mid range zoom instead, it will serve you much better.


----------

